# 

## LAEN

> ,     ̳  .     21. ˳ ,    ,         䳿.   
>   .    ,  볺  63-  .     ,    ,            .      74-    .  䒿 ,    .  ,     .    ,     .  
> Ƴ    .  
>       ,     ,   .   ,   .   ,   ,    . ,    .  ,     . ,    ,  .    .     .    .    .  ,   ,      .  
>   ,       . ҳ   .  
>       . ֳ   ,      .        ,   ,    .  
>  .  ,     .       
>            ,  .  
>  ˳      ,          .     ,    ,       . ³       .  
> ...

  http://gazeta.ua/index.php?id=339035  
======================================= 
.     .    .
    -  )   

> ,     ̳

   .  +  +  (5, 8, 22)

----------


## Sky

2  "  ",  : "  "",     ?"

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,   ,     .
    . 
      ,    ,    ,   ... .

----------


## Sky

> ,   ... .

----------


## Def

> ... .

   .    .      (  ) 
  ...

----------


## Cveha

,           .   ,         -      - , -,      .
̳      ,  ,     ,     .  ,     .        ,      ? ͳ      ,     ,     .

----------


## vladd

> .     .    .
>     -  )

  䳿,  ,  "". 
    ,  :  

> .

  ---
---  

> ,     .

     ,  ""   , ..... "  " (   ).
 :
"     !"
---
,  ""   -  .
     "".
       ....
  " "  " "....
" "      " "...
,   , ""           . 
 ,   '  ,   .
    :
 , ,   (,    Volvo).
 -    ( ).   -    .
  . 
       "",      . 
  :  

> ?

   ,  "**  ". 
ĳ     ,     ,       . 
   :      ""   **  ** ,    (""  )     .
**  ( ) ** ,   ** . 
" "    :
           ,    ,     ( ).
ϳ ,          ,     . 
  ,  ""            (     20 ""),       ,    ( **  !).

----------

-     i  i i.  i,     .    i i "i" i? i   ,  i.

----------


## S

,               ...

----------


## LAEN

> ,

   
   ,       ...   
 :
 ,     
           "       " -      = 2 . 50 . 
   :
  -     ,      .    2  .     n .,    -  15  . ,      - _ !_ -     30 . ,   .
 ,   ,     - _ ,   !_ -    -      10 .    -      .
    ,  ... 
  - ! -    !      2,50   .   -    30 ,   - 10,   - 30...   2.50...   "_-    "_ -    ,        ,   ,   ,   .  
    ,        4 .
   2,50*30=75 . -      .       . 
 .   
    -   ,    ,   ,   *Cveha* -    .

----------


## vladd

> - ! -    !      2,50   .

         ,    " "   "".            ?
 !         ,      900-1200   ! 
      "  "...
          ,       (  )  7    . 
    ,   .

----------


## vetal115

,       ,    .  -        .           (      )   .   11 ,     ,       .   ,  ,   ,      .          40  ,      ,      ,      7-8,               2-3 . ͳ     ,  ,    ,       . 
      ,       .    ,      .         ,  ,         ,        . ҳ  ,     ',     . 
  ,       .      .         ,      (  12  17)  .

----------


## LAEN

> 

    .
       .     ,    .    

> 40

  43.  ( ) ,           

> ,

        . 60  .
 "", ,   ,    11  -  - ))   _: 
       - 1 . 
      ,      9,00  14,00. 
    7,00  18,00   50 ._

----------


## vetal115

> _: 
>        - 1 . 
>       ,      9,00  14,00. 
>     7,00  18,00   50 ._

   ,     .             ,   11.
         ,    ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ?

   , ,   䳺 "" :)

----------

